# Tire pressure for stretched tires???



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

So this is my first set of stretched tires and it's been a couple mo since they were mounted, i'm just wondering for tire pressure do i go the car's recommended pressure or the tire's or niether?? btw there 205-40-17's stretched on a 17x8.5frnt and 9.5 rears.
Thanks


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

i just run normal 35 psi. ive gone up to 40, but it makes the ride noticably worse. 
same size tires


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Tire pressure for stretched tires??? (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_So this is my first set of stretched tires and it's been a couple mo since they were mounted, i'm just wondering for tire pressure 
 







So you haven't check your tires pressures in a couple of months!?!?!??







This is why people shouldn't run stretched, if they can't even check their pressures..........


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Tire pressure for stretched tires??? (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_So this is my first set of stretched tires and it's been a couple mo since they were mounted, i'm just wondering for tire pressure do i go the car's recommended pressure or the tire's or niether??

The tires have a recommended pressure







? The recommended pressure should be on the sticker on the car... but I doubt that VW would back using tires that aren't rated to fit on your wheels.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Tire pressure for stretched tires??? (dennisgli)*

No i've checked my pressure, probally once a week, it was 35 psi when they mounted em, but this was also just a tire shop, they haven't changed but with in the last week, the weather around here has changed and my pressure's are around 5psi less now so i need to fill em. just wasn't sure which spec to go buy.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Tire pressure for stretched tires??? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
The tires have a recommended pressure







? The recommended pressure should be on the sticker on the car... but I doubt that VW would back using tires that aren't rated to fit on your wheels.


those pressure are for the oem tires on oem wheels... which dont have any equivilance to stretched tires on staggard wheels.
Are they 35psi cold or hot?


----------



## shynop (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Tire pressure for stretched tires??? (audi666)*

i've stretched plenty of tires, always keep it right at 36psi, never has done me wrong


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Tire pressure for stretched tires??? (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
those pressure are for the oem tires on oem wheels... which dont have any equivilance to stretched tires on staggard wheels.
Are they 35psi cold or hot? 

35 cold


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the psi listed on the tire is the Max psi that tire is designed to hold, you shouldn't go off that number. Go with the number listed on your door jam, can't go wrong with that


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

I think stretching is stupid......that being said, the psi on everyone's door is probably too low for a stretched tire as it's already compromised by being stretched (I'm talking "stupid stretch" being outside the manufacturing recommendations for rim width)
It's better and safer to be 10 psi above OEM suggestion than 1 psi below.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

thinking is bad for you. stop


----------

